# Seerosen-Blattläuse? Hilfe



## HaMaKi (18. Sep. 2008)

Liebe Foris,

2 Tage, nachdem ich auf meiner Seerose 'Martha' kleine schwarze Käferchen entdeckte und bereits über Forum u.Internet-Recherche herausgefunden habe, daß es sich wohl um Blattläuse handelt und man diese von den Blättern abspritzen und aus dem Wasser fischen sollte, habe ich direkt gehandelt. Abspritzen ging nicht so wirlich, die Dinger klebten nahezu an den Blättern. Also hab ich den Seerosen-Korb vorsichtig aus dem Teich gehoben um die die Viecher gründlich entfernen zu können. Der Schock war groß :shock , nur knapp 1m neben dem Teich abgesetzt, fiel mir auf, daß alle Stiele wohl schon faulig waren. Korb abgesetzt, Stiele und Blätter weg (sie trieben im Wasser)   In der Hoffnung, dass sich Pflanze wieder erholt, habe ich den Korb wieder in den Teich gestellt. Dumm, fahrlässig oder in Ordnung? So sieht Martha zur Zeit aus:  
Natürlich, habe ich die anderen beiden Seerosen ebenfalls untersucht. 'Hermine' geht's noch gut (kein Befall):   aber 'James' (stand näher an der befallenen Pflanze) zeigt ebenfalls Befall:


----------



## HaMaKi (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen-Blattläuse? Hilfe*

...hier geht's weiter
'James' habe ich im Teich belassen und die Blätter so gut es eben geht abgespritzt. Wie man an den Bildern sieht, nicht so wirklich erfolgreich. Was macht nun am meisten Sinn? Hab mir überlegt, die Pflanze in einem separaten Bottich gesund zu pflegen (regelmässig Viecher von den Blättern entfernen und später wieder in den Teich zurück setzen). Was meint ihr; brauche dringend eure Hilfe.
Danke und Gruß  Marita


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen-Blattläuse? Hilfe*

Hallo,

die Fäulnis kommt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht von den Blattläusen sondern von der Jahreszeit. Mach Dir keine Sorgen deswegen, Seerosen verlieren im Herbst einfach den allergrößten Teil (oder alle) ihre Schwimmblätter. Mit den Blättern sind dann auch die Blattläuse weg. Blattläuse sind Schwächeparasiten, sie tauchen immer dann auf wenn eine Pflanze aus irgendeinem Grund besonders empfindliches Gewebe hat. Das können im Frühling die frischen Austriebe sein (noch weich und deshalb leicht anzustechen), das kann eine durch Krankheit geschwächte Pflanze sein, und das kann im Herbst in Auflösung befindliches Pflanzenmaterial sein. 

Im nächsten Jahr hast Du garantiert wieder neue Blattläuse (kann man gar nicht verhindern, die sind einfach überall), aber wenn Du sie schon beim ersten Auftauchen mit dem Schlauch abspritzst bleibt das Problem minimal. Abspritzen geht in der Anfangsphase gut. Später haben die Blattläuse jede Menge Honigtau abgesondert mit dem sie sich auf den Blättern festkleben.


----------



## HaMaKi (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen-Blattläuse? Hilfe*

Puuuh, da fällt mir aber ein Riesen-Stein vom Herzen :beeten 
Wir haben unseren Teich erst seit knapp einem Monat fertig gestellt und sind somit noch blutige Anfänger was das Thema betrifft. Ich sah schon eine Seerose nach der anderen befallen und kaputt gehen. Dann kann ich ab sofort gelassener mit den 'Läuschen' umgehen.

Lieben Dank Werner  für die schnelle, ausführliche und hilfreiche Antwort. Ich bin begeistert!


----------

